# Recent Bobber Salmon trip.



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

textox said:


> That ! it was super good. Fishin fun....


Looking forward to next week’s meeting night.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

SJC said:


> We boated over 200 Huron kings this year.


Damn i'll be keepin an eye out on the open seat thread!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Or a report.


----------

